# Google Event



## begreen (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been watching the current Google Event online. In spite of seeing lots of these events put on by Apple, Microsoft, Adobe, etc., I was stunned by this one. The implications of the technology they are introducing will be a game changer. And they did it with an astounding presentation that made Jobs look like a neophyte.

On the software and server side they've added some great social and sharing features. Google+ has gotten a serious upgrade that allows one to share via the server images, videos and comments in real time. They call this party mode.

On the hardware side they are introducing a Tegra 3 (4 core) tablet that is a serious device, both graphically and computationally. It's price is starting at $199, which is phenomenal for the level this tablet is capable of. Its integrations with the Googleverse and sensors makes it look like a very interesting tablet indeed. Ideal for travel with some amazing GPS features. They also are introducing a audio/video device that allows complete control and streaming from one's phone or tablet or the cloud. So for example, one's friends at a party with Android phones can share music that will get queued up on the device. Lots of other features too, including movies, tv shows, etc..

Then they demoed GoogleGlass, which was over the top. It is a small light, device that allows one to be connected (with motion and location detection) to the cloud for instant sharing of video or stills. The demonstration was of a parachute dive (real time) onto Moscone center. They then rappelled down the side of the building to the balcony and into the auditorium. All live. The implications for live news coverage is going to be very interesting.

There were lots of other bits that completed the overall user experience. Google Maps for example has been nicely beefed up. What impressed me most was the integration and complete ecosystem of tools to create some very new social and perhaps societal experiences. It will be interesting to watch how this evolves.

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012...google-glasses-broadcast-jump-live-to-google/


----------



## rottiman (Jun 27, 2012)

Glad I am from the boomer generation.  While all this gobbily gook is wonderful for those who need to feed off of it, us old timers still think that a simpler life without the smoke and mirrors was alot better in many ways.  Don't get me wrong, I certainly would not deny anyones right to play in this fantasy land if that is what they like, but alot of my generation find this very overwhelming.  gone are the days when folks simply were able to get together and converse with each other face to face.  Why is it that this new technology has brought about a society where even entire familys do their communicating over techy devices while scattered throughout their own homes and then sit at the dinner table "social networking" via fingers without saying a word.  Sorry for the rant, but it just gets to be alittle too much @ times.............................. but enjoy it if you must!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey Rotti, how are you doing from the surgery?

I'm pre-boomer and still find the technology very fascinating. For sure all do not need nor want this sort of thing but for many it is great. I think of the RAAM experience I just completed and many, many times I was amazed and very happy with some of the new things or things that I do now have. For me to own some of the devices would be silly because at our home we rarely can even use our cell phones. No wireless Internet here either. But on the trip, I sorely wished I had some of the devices.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 28, 2012)

rottiman said:


> Glad I am from the boomer generation. While all this gobbily gook is wonderful for those who need to feed off of it, us old timers still think that a simpler life without the smoke and mirrors was alot better in many ways. Don't get me wrong, I certainly would not deny anyones right to play in this fantasy land if that is what they like, but alot of my generation find this very overwhelming. gone are the days when folks simply were able to get together and converse with each other face to face. Why is it that this new technology has brought about a society where even entire familys do their communicating over techy devices while scattered throughout their own homes and then sit at the dinner table "social networking" via fingers without saying a word. Sorry for the rant, but it just gets to be alittle too much @ times.............................. but enjoy it if you must!


 
Many are too busy working two jobs eight days a week (not just one breadwinner anymore either) to pay for what your parents provided on one 40-hour a week job.  Doesn't leave a lot of time for weekend BBQ's with friends, visiting family, or teaching your children some manners for that matter.  Traditional social networking has gone out the window because many of us just don't have that kind of time.

I know I know,"The Good Old Days, wern't" but what I wouldn't give for a time machine to go back and experience what life was like in a post-WWII USA.  And buy a few cars.


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been around 3 score and some years on this planet and actually enjoy the space from technology at times. But I do recognize a game changer occasionally and this set of tools appears to be one. I'm not saying I will buy into it, but I recognize it as significant with some societal implications.


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2012)

Ahhh....the beginning of the end for desktop Operating Systems.  Watch Microsoft stand up an pay attention.  The days of instant bootup and everything in the cloud is coming.


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Just read that with the new Nexus Q, Google did something else quite innovative these days. They chose to make it in America, with American components. http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/28/t...e-manufacturing-in-the-us-a-try.html?_r=1&hpw


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 28, 2012)

Jags said:


> Ahhh....the beginning of the end for desktop Operating Systems. Watch Microsoft stand up an pay attention. The days of instant bootup and everything in the cloud is coming.


I think thats the scariest type of scenario. I have difficulty wrestling with the "impermanance" of information now. Look at all the information that got "lost in translation" from the ancient peoples, just because of the slow disintegration of common languages...nevermind the nearly daily format changes that happen in the modern informational world. How much information is forever trapped on 5.25" floppies, 3.5" floppies and the like? I have little faith in the "cloud" concept....which is why I have kept all my CDs even though I have it all stored in....I guess its just stored in magic, not much room for much else in my laptop and ipod.


----------



## begreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Think about this. It is very possible now that many children are going to have their entire photographic and video life history in the cloud. I suppose that is better than the total odd assortment of shoebox photos, albums, video tapes (VHS, VHS-C, Digital tape, Compact Flash, CDs, DVDs, SD cards, etc.. That is of course, unless it's lost or hacked. It certainly would allow a fast review of one's life.


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> ...I guess its just stored in magic, not much room for much else in my laptop and ipod.


 
The proper terminology is PFM (pure effin magic). Delta, there will be nothing stopping you from personally storing your data either. External drives and USB drives will still be compatible with these portals. In a cloud there is probably LESS chance of loosing data because of the redundancy and failover practices in place. Its not like there is just ONE giant Google hard drive.

As technology changes, the "Cloud" data will be brought over with it.  That 5-1/4 floppy just got copied onto a Petabyte drive array with raid 5 protection.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 28, 2012)

I have NO IDEA what the heck you are all talking about, but it sure sounds purty...


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2012)

firebroad said:


> I have NO IDEA what the heck you are all talking about, but it sure sounds purty...


 
Trust us...Just trust us....MWAAhahaha.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2012)

Fourth time we have renamed data center and/or server consolidation. Pays good all over again every time. 

My problem with Google's jazzy stuff is they abandon one for every new one they bring on-stream.


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Pays good all over again every time.


 
Windowz 8, anybody?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2012)

The next hot thing in hardware will be NAS devices to back up your Cloud data. In your house.


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2012)

With external terabyte drives being as cheap as a dinner for 4 at Applebee's, I don't know.  Ooohh...maybe a fiber optics drive for the 8000 porn movies that ya might want to store.


----------



## fossil (Jun 28, 2012)

Jags said:


> With external terabyte drives being as cheap as a dinner for 4 at Applebee's, I don't know. Ooohh...maybe a fiber optics drive for the 8000 porn movies that ya might want to store.


 
Oh jeez...I'm gonna need a coupla those.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 28, 2012)

Jags said:


> As technology changes, the "Cloud" data will be brought over with it. That 5-1/4 floppy just got copied onto a Petabyte drive array with raid 5 protection.


I suppose that is the "sell" on cloud tech...."forever updated, forever accessible"....I'm just sceptical. The info may well be there, you just have to make sure you're up on the apps, and compatabilities....maybe its not the "cloud" I dislke as much as the never ending list of formats (proprietary of course). I still buy books, made of paper, just because they are real, I can touch them, turn pages and whatnot, put it on a shelf and go get it again 10 yrs later without having to worry about the words changing, or the user interface getting complex. I have a great collection of vinyl albums (60's-70's) but no turntable= information lost.....good thing I bought them for the liner notes and cover art. I know, I can still get a turntable.....I'm sure you catch my drift. 

PFM....thats funny....commit to memory banks.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2012)

Got me thinking here. Gotta get to work on that USB turntable.


----------



## Jags (Jun 28, 2012)

Might as well whip up an 8 track while your at it.

Actually, that might not be as goofy as it sounds....


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 28, 2012)

Really? my son at the table in a restaurant a few years texting instead of talking. He was 20 @ the time, I made a remark about paying attention to the live people around him, & looking them in the eye when he spoke. That's the way he was raised. He apologized, then 10 min later replied to another text. I took his very expensive "smart" phone & installed it in the water pitcher. No problems since, we can have a face to face chat w/o interruption. I'm not against technology, but at what cost? Wireless service or electric fails, & people aren't even gonna know how talk to someone any more. I'm with rottiman on this one. A C


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 28, 2012)

you guys do know that there are a whole host of USB-->RCA pieces of hardware yes? that said....I'm feelin boh of those things....maybe a combo piece, must have full 1/4" headphone jack too....none of this 1/8" mini junk. I have classic Sansui 8-Track player we can work with. Must find 8 track collection now...I have Iron Butterfly and West Side Story Soundtrack!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2012)

No problem. The Pioneer eight track recorder is sitting on the shelf. Bought it in 1972 and used it twice.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 28, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> No problem. The Pioneer eight track recorder is sitting on the shelf. Bought it in 1972 and used it twice.


you also have West Side Story Soundtrack?? (only correct answer is yes, all the cool people have it, some have 2 copies).

when you're a Jet, you're a Jet all the way.....


----------



## rottiman (Jun 28, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Really? my son at the table in a restaurant a few years texting instead of talking. He was 20 @ the time, I made a remark about paying attention to the live people around him, & looking them in the eye when he spoke. That's the way he was raised. He apologized, then 10 min later replied to another text. I took his very expensive "smart" phone & installed it in the water pitcher. No problems since, we can have a face to face chat w/o interruption. I'm not against technology, but at what cost? Wireless service or electric fails, & people aren't even gonna know how talk to someone any more. I'm with rottiman on this one. A C


 

My point exactly.  Technology is wonderful in its rightful place.  Ashame it has to be rammed down the throats of the basic family unit during the precious little time we have to spend with each other these days.................................


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 28, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> No problem. The Pioneer eight track recorder is sitting on the shelf. Bought it in 1972 and used it twice.


and...I bet you remember exactly...dollars and cents what you paid for it...
Just sayin...


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> and...I bet you remember exactly...dollars and cents what you paid for it...
> Just sayin...
> View attachment 69344


 
Don't have a clue Gamma. Don't have a clue what it cost. Or what the groceries I bought yesterday cost either.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2012)

What BG was talking about.

http://asia.cnet.com/want-to-know-how-google-did-its-glasses-skydiving-stunt-62217194.htm


----------



## firebroad (Jun 29, 2012)

rottiman said:


> My point exactly. Technology is wonderful in its rightful place. Ashame it has to be rammed down the throats of the basic family unit during the precious little time we have to spend with each other these days.................................


Ditto.


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2012)

Troglodyte.

Don't blame the electronics.  It is easy to set down or walk away from.  I sit in front of enough horse power (computational) to send the next man to the moon.  I do this every working day for an average of 9 or 10 hrs a day.  Once I leave, I only have my phone, and that rarely comes off of my hip.  Then I get my hands dirty.  It is a balance.  Some people don't know how to do that.  Young kids were raised with this stuff in their hands from the day they could focus.  To them it is perfectly normal.  Its us old people that have a problem with it. (Yeah and my grandmother would literally "slap" the hat off of my head if I dared to sit at the dinner table with it on)


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 29, 2012)

y'all just inspired me to write apps for all the great "Fun and Games of Yesteryear"....iKickthecan,iRedRover,iFreezetag,and of course iHideandSeek.
gimme a few days to put it all together.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 29, 2012)

iJacks, iTiddleWinks, iKickTheCan, iSetTheCatOnFire, iSitInTheCorner...


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2012)

A couple of more classics: iErectorset and iGofishing


----------



## fossil (Jun 29, 2012)

iPickupStix, iChutesnLadders, iCandyland, iSorry


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 29, 2012)

"That is of course, unless it's lost or hacked. It certainly would allow a fast review of one's life."
For anyone's perusal.
Don't like the idea that all my stuff is possibly accessible. Think of all the hacks that have been perpetrated in the last few years. Not that I have so much interesting stuff, but if it's just out there on someone's server, what happens to it when they go belly up? Too many things to go wrong. GPS is great too, unless someone (or the gov.) wants to know where you've been spending your time, and can coordinate who you've been spending it with.
Maybe I'm just paranoid.

"The days of instant bootup"
Already here.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 29, 2012)

Jags said:


> The proper terminology is PFM (pure effin magic). Delta, there will be nothing stopping you from personally storing your data either. External drives and USB drives will still be compatible with these portals. In a cloud there is probably LESS chance of loosing data because of the redundancy and failover practices in place. Its not like there is just ONE giant Google hard drive.
> 
> As technology changes, the "Cloud" data will be brought over with it. That 5-1/4 floppy just got copied onto a Petabyte drive array with raid 5 protection.


 
What's to keep the "cloud" from selling data at some point? Some will say "oh, that won't happen", but look at Facebook "terms of service".
Someone will come up with Raid 27 at some point, and I have no idea how that might work (I've done raid in the past).


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 29, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> The next hot thing in hardware will be NAS devices to back up your Cloud data. In your house.


 
Uh,.....then why have the cloud? Or, were you being facetious?
Already doing that.


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2012)

It is of course your choice to use or not to use.  But hearth dot com as a cave drawing probably won't have the same draw.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 29, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Got me thinking here. Gotta get to work on that USB turntable.


 
Brother-in-law has one. They've been in the mainstream for a few years. They come with software to rip the music to your pc.
I bet you actually knew that though.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 29, 2012)

Delta-T said:


> you guys do know that there are a whole host of USB-->RCA pieces of hardware yes? that said....I'm feelin boh of those things....maybe a combo piece, must have full 1/4" headphone jack too....none of this 1/8" mini junk. I have classic Sansui 8-Track player we can work with. Must find 8 track collection now...I have Iron Butterfly and West Side Story Soundtrack!


My collection bit the dust quite a while back. Try to play one.
You might be disappointed.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 29, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Brother-in-law has one. They've been in the mainstream for a few years. They come with software to rip the music to your pc.
> I bet you actually knew that though.


 
Actually didn't know that.


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> My collection bit the dust quite a while back. Try to play one.
> You might be disappointed.


 
Too bad that they weren't uploaded to the cloud.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 29, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Uh,.....then why have the cloud? Or, were you being facetious?
> Already doing that.


 
Not facetious at all. It would feel pretty goofy to have your life's collection of crap in "The Cloud" and the company goes out of business or cuts you off for not paying your bill.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 29, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Actually didn't know that.


WTH? I'm shocked!
Ok, now that over that, Wally World had them for a while, but I'm sure you could search and find. USB turntable. The sound gets a bit lost in the transfer though. Maybe my BIL had it setup wrong.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 29, 2012)

Jags said:


> Too bad that they weren't uploaded to the cloud.


HAHA, they were toast before the cloud existed. I checked.
If anything, they would have been on my NAS. Redundantly.


----------



## Jags (Jun 29, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> HAHA, they were toast before the cloud existed. I checked.
> If anything, they would have been on my NAS. Redundantly.


 
Its funny that you should say that, but you just brought out one of the most important parts of cloud computing...
All your stuff SHOULD be backed up at home. But when your home burns down (taking this to the extreme), you still got all your stuff - in the cloud (I am talking about pics and tax returns and stuff like that). AND it is accessible anywhere, anytime. Redundancy is a good thing.

Don't worry. 'Puters ain't going anywhere for quite some time.


----------



## Delta-T (Jun 30, 2012)

dont worry folks...last nite I discovered/confirmed that Tangerine Dream albums are available on iTunes....everything is right in the world....long live the cloud!





PapaDave said:


> My collection bit the dust quite a while back. Try to play one.
> You might be disappointed.


 
I have all same stuff on CD...I bet most of the actual vinyl is bad as I bought them at flea markets and whatnot, but I really did only buy them for liner notes and cover art. I have most of the Yes albums (the ones Roger Dean did art for) up on my walls.


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in my own cloud.


----------



## begreen (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been slowly converting our records to mp3. My son loves music of the late-60's to 70's and has been a help with this. Just got Procol Harem's Salty Dog converted and Zappa's Hot Rats.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 30, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> I'm in my own cloud.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 3, 2012)

Little update on cloud computing. Amazon's cloud data center in Ashburn, VA took it in the shorts Friday night. Power and telco. The fail-safe place failed. Knocked down Netflix and some others. It is causing a whole bunch of people to start questioning the government trying to move everything into "The Cloud".


----------



## begreen (Jul 3, 2012)

Yup. Sometimes it's good for nature to correct man's arrogance. This was a dopeslap aimed squarely at DC.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 3, 2012)

At the oil company we had a small hardened data center in Kansas City for processing credit card transactions. They ran Tandem "non-stop" computers. Had a big multi-day outage one time and the next week one of the programmers was in Fairfax to work with me on some things. I asked what had happened. She said "The non-stop computers, stopped.".


----------



## Jags (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep, they still need lots of zoomies to keep them running.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 3, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Little update on cloud computing. Amazon's cloud data center in Ashburn, VA took it in the shorts Friday night. Power and telco. The fail-safe place failed. Knocked down Netflix and some others. It is causing a whole bunch of people to start questioning the government trying to move everything into "The Cloud".


 
Aaannnnd, there ya go. My concerns confirmed. This stuff happens all the time. Datacenters hacked by "nobodies". Information taken. My terminology may be faulty, but you get the drift.
We're all doomed.


----------



## Jags (Jul 3, 2012)

Run, run for the hills... we lost Friday night access to Netflix.  Oh, the horror....


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 3, 2012)

Amazon did it on purpose. So people would have to read on their Kindle.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 3, 2012)

No Netflix, but I'd be screwed if someone took out Hulu.
I guess I could just spend all my time here.


----------



## woodchip (Jul 3, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Got me thinking here. Gotta get to work on that USB turntable.


 
Someone else with a pile of 33 and 45rpm records up in the attic then!

Along with my dinosaur of a projector and thousands of 35mm slides.......must get it all down next winter.

Now that's a way to get rid of friends who have perched themselves near the stove and look like they might move in......... two problems solved in one


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 3, 2012)

"Hey, who wants to see the vacay slides from 1974?" Anybody?
Wait, where'd they all go?


----------



## remkel (Jul 4, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Really? my son at the table in a restaurant a few years texting instead of talking. He was 20 @ the time, I made a remark about paying attention to the live people around him, & looking them in the eye when he spoke. That's the way he was raised. He apologized, then 10 min later replied to another text. I took his very expensive "smart" phone & installed it in the water pitcher. No problems since, we can have a face to face chat w/o interruption. I'm not against technology, but at what cost? Wireless service or electric fails, & people aren't even gonna know how talk to someone any more. I'm with rottiman on this one. A C



Man, sounds like something I would do!


----------

